# French Tuning



## Bucktamer01 (Jul 13, 2015)

Today I French Tune my Bear Archery Traxx [email protected] and got amazing results. I made sight adjustment from 10 yards and rest adjustment at 20. I have the Trophy Ridge Pro React 5 pin , so I dialed in my 30 yard pin in 2 shots. I am definitely on the French Tuning bandwagon. Tomorrow I am going to walk my 17 year son through the process for his bow.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bucktamer01 said:


> Today I French Tune my Bear Archery Traxx [email protected] and got amazing results. I made sight adjustment from 10 yards and rest adjustment at 20. I have the Trophy Ridge Pro React 5 pin , so I dialed in my 30 yard pin in 2 shots. I am definitely on the French Tuning bandwagon. Tomorrow I am going to walk my 17 year son through the process for his bow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TUne your sight at 2 yards...not 10. The idea is to adjust SIGHT WINDAGE at point blank distance. Then, go LONG range to tune the arrow rest sideways position. FARTHER the better.
20 yards is good to tune your arrow rest. You want a BIG difference between sight windage setup (2 yards) and Arrow Rest sideways position fine tuning (20 or 30 yards).


----------



## Bucktamer01 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, I will definitely re-tune tomorrow, wait today.


----------



## Bucktamer01 (Jul 13, 2015)

nuts&bolts said:


> TUne your sight at 2 yards...not 10. The idea is to adjust SIGHT WINDAGE at point blank distance. Then, go LONG range to tune the arrow rest sideways position. FARTHER the better.
> 20 yards is good to tune your arrow rest. You want a BIG difference between sight windage setup (2 yards) and Arrow Rest sideways position fine tuning (20 or 30 yards).












I took your advice and hot d** great shot group. Now, what do you recommend for fixed broadhead tuning? 


Bucktamer01 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I will definitely re-tune tomorrow, wait today.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bucktamer01 said:


> I took your advice and hot d** great shot group. Now, what do you recommend for fixed broadhead tuning?


Fixed broadheads are more picky/touchy that field points. So, pull out your broadhead target and fire your broadhead. Then, fire a field point last. Cuz field points are more forgiving, THINK of the arrow rest as STEERING your field points to hit CLOSER to your broadheads. So, instead of saying your broadheads are missing RIGHT of your field points, your FIELD POINTS are missing a skosh LEFT of your fixed blade broadheads. So, IF field points are hitting a tiny bit LEFT of your fixed blade broadheads...BUMP your arrow rest to the RIGHT, to MOVE field points to the RIGHT...in 1/32nd inch bumps, or even smaller if possible. GET your field points as close as possible, by making small sideways bumps to the arrow rest. When you have the field points hitting as close as you can to your FIXED blade broadheads...NOW, we get your field points EVEN closer with a tiny tiny bit of yoke leg tuning. A little yoke tuning goes a long ways.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bucktamer01 said:


> I took your advice and hot d** great shot group. Now, what do you recommend for fixed broadhead tuning?


NIIICE shooting.


----------

